# Favorite bbq sauce?



## motark (May 24, 2013)

After many years of searching I've finally found the one...
	

		
			
		

		
	





So damn good on some of that der chicken. Bunch of other flavors too, anybody know of any real good bbq sauces? They are either really good or really shitty imo.


----------



## Big Worm (May 24, 2013)

I like stubs and whatever the bbq place i go to uses.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 24, 2013)

sweet baby rays.


----------



## j2048b (May 24, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> sweet baby rays.



THIS!!!!! Or u could try this one:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My buddy gave it to me and said he use to eat at a place in texas and this is their recipe. They closed down when the economy tanked but it is awesome! 

Best way to use it is to bbq the chicken and then boil all the ingredients and then throw all the chicken in it and boil it all,,, freakin awesome!


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 24, 2013)

You have to try Sweet Baby Rays at least once.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 24, 2013)

sweet baby rays...chipotle


----------



## Popeye (May 24, 2013)

If you can get your hands on some Rib Rack bbq sauce....its the shit. Im not a huge fan of bbq sauce but love their Original. 

It was a chain of restaurants, but they are not around here anymore, not sure why.


----------



## Cashout (May 24, 2013)

I make my own.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 24, 2013)

Sweet baby Rays.  Nuffield said!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (May 24, 2013)

Head country.     Heartburn city but my fav!


----------



## Jada (May 24, 2013)

Cashout said:


> I make my own.



Can u give some details on how to make it


----------



## R1rider (May 24, 2013)

i like Kc masterpiece or Ronnie Coleman bbq sauce, some of my other favs are sweet baby rays and famous Daves


----------



## Cashout (May 24, 2013)

Jada said:


> Can u give some details on how to make it



I start with fresh ripe tomatoes and puree enough to make 28 - 30 oz.
That plus the following is my base

1/3 cup yellow mustard
3 cups water
1 3/4 cups cider vinegar
2 tablespoons lemon juice

My spices are as follows:

2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon dry mustard
1 tablespoon paprika
3 teaspoons ground red pepper
2 teaspoons onion powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

I'll "quick boil" it with all ingredients added. It is not a thick BBQ sauce and I designed it more for use with meats that have been slow cooked or roasted.


----------



## AlphaD (May 24, 2013)

Cashout said:


> I start with fresh ripe tomatoes and puree enough to make 28 - 30 oz.
> That plus the following is my base
> 
> 1/3 cup yellow mustard
> ...



Thanks Cash, really sounds good.  Too much sugars and/or fructose in store bought.....


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 24, 2013)

Cashout said:


> I make my own.



why doesn't that surprise me lol.  the godly Cashout only eats his own homemade dominant barbecue and he pisses excellence every single day


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 24, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> You have to try Sweet Baby Rays at least once.



sweet baby rays sweet and spicy!  i could almost drink that stuff!


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

I make my own. I start with a base of whatever is on sale. Add crushed red peppers, jalapenos, garlic, dash of Tabasco. Simple and spicey.

Dicky's Spicey is my favorite "going out" BBQ sauce.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2013)

Im with HD sweet baby rays!


----------



## Cashout (May 24, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> why doesn't that surprise me lol.  the godly Cashout only eats his own homemade dominant barbecue and he pisses excellence every single day




Don't hate me 'cause you ain't me!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2013)

x6 for Sweet Baby Rays.


----------



## RISE (May 25, 2013)

for chicken Cattlemans Carolina Gold, for anything else Cattlemans Memphis sweet


----------



## Yaya (May 25, 2013)

james river


So.. all the local roast beef joints in my area have this great kinda spicy BBQ sauce they put on there roast beef, finally i asked one of the greek guys "excuse me sir, what kind of BBQ sauce do you guys use?".. his reply " We use ah this ah james river sauce ..ah , but menzy people dont know abut it"..

i dump that shit on everything.. Im sure POB knows what im talking about, maybe cranium as well (RIP)


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 25, 2013)

Head Country is good too I use it on my sandwiches and have since I was a kid but its not as thick as SBRs 

57 sauce
Honey
Garlic
Brown Sugar to taste is pretty good in a pinch.  It wont burn like the sugary ones.  I use that and then bathe it in SBRs for the money shot.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 25, 2013)

Sweet baby rays Sweet Vadalia Onion has become one of my all time favs lately.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## whitelml (May 26, 2013)

Im a fan of sweet baby rays sweet n spicy too.   Ive tried a shit ton of sauces and always end up with it in the fridge


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 26, 2013)

I like whatever kind was on my BBQ chicken pizza from Dominos last night. Extra is how I order it. It could have tasted extra good as my ex-wife bought it?


----------

